# Does the 2 pole or 4 pole 3.5mm jack make a difference? I'm buying an extension cable.



## comfortPlox

Hi,
  
 I am purchasing an extension cable 6 inches long for my earphones. Alot of extension cables are using 3.5mm 4 pole male. I think my current earphones have 2 poles. Will the 4 pole extension work fine? I just want to make sure I won't lose any sound quality or anything.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## MindsMirror

Your earphones most likely have 3 poles, L, R, and ground. If they have a microphone or buttons for controlling your phone then they are probably 4 pole. 4 poll might work, but its not difficult to find a regular 3 poll extension which should probably be cheaper.


----------



## comfortPlox

I see. The shorter extension cable (6 inch) on Amazon are mostly 4 pole. Will this work okay? I can't find a 3 pole at the moment.


----------



## MindsMirror

Search for a 3.5mm TRS extension cable.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-3-5mm-Stereo-Plug-Cable/dp/B003NN1XZM
 http://www.amazon.com/3-5MM-Mini-Stereo-Extension-Cable/dp/B004EL9ZWA


----------



## comfortPlox

^ Thanks they are there on Amazon, but they are so long. I need it to be 6 inches. At the moment I found a 9 inch 3 pole for $11 and a 6 inch 4 pole for $7. I'm looking to buy either one. Will the 4 pole make a difference over the 3 pole?


----------



## MindsMirror

Oh, I was thinking 6 feet. What do you need only a 6 inch extension cable for? I think the 4 pole should work.


----------



## comfortPlox

Well my earphones have a straight plug with weak strain relief. I just need a short extension so that I pull it from the extension cable rather than the cable itself. It doesn't have detachable cables so if I ruin the cable, I ruin the earphones...


----------

